# smartcard readers

## rommel

are there any supported usb smartmedia card readers that can be written to as well as read from....zio maybe?...i have the sddr-9 by sandisk its read only.

----------

## taskara

are they similar to keychain devices ?

if so then it should be possible.

they use a scsi-usb emulation module

try here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6911&highlight=keychain

and:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6440&highlight=keychain

----------

## rommel

well did you ever get your keychain drive to work?

this is kinda the same but i ahve the sddr-09 by sandisk and it is READ ONLY...i was just asking if anyone had or knew of another reader taht had write support.

----------

## taskara

my keychain didn't work - scsi module wouldn't load.

but others appear to have been successful

just a thought.. was all

----------

## cbrese

My Sandisk reader was read/write under Red Hat so I know it does work.

I just got it working in Gentoo, but it's mostly ro.  It's realy wierd I can make one change(delete, copy, etc) to the file system on the flash card, but the 2nd and all other tries fail.

I'm sure I have something setup wrong.

This is the line from /etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/flash      auto            noauto,user,kudzu       0 0

```

this is the error I get

```

rm: remove write-protected file /mnt/flash/dcim/119canon/img_0010.jpg'? y

rm: cannot unlink `/mnt/flash/dcim/119canon/img_0010.jpg': Read-only file system

```

Has anyone seen this before?  Any ideas on how to fix it?

----------

## cbrese

I think the file system on the card was screwed up.  I let my camera reformat it and it seems to be working good now (read/write).

----------

## rommel

what kind of reader is it...like model

----------

## cbrese

It's the Sandisk Imagemate SDDR-31.

----------

